# The 1 negative about this forum.....



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I actually found one negative thing about this forum . There are so many helpful tips , good ideas and amazing pictures that I'm wanting to change all of tanks. I was pretty happy with my tanks before I got "inspired" here. So far , I half emptied my 26g tank to rearrange plants and will be working on my 20g tank tomorrow. Honestly , I love this site. Everyone is amazing and helpful. Keep all the inspiration coming.:bigsmile: The only negative is that I don't have endless money , time and space to set up every tank in my imagination.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

fishobsessed said:


> I actually found one negative thing about this forum . There are so many helpful tips , good ideas and amazing pictures that I'm wanting to change all of tanks. I was pretty happy with my tanks before I got "inspired" here. So far , I half emptied my 26g tank to rearrange plants and will be working on my 20g tank tomorrow. Honestly , I love this site. Everyone is amazing and helpful. Keep all the inspiration coming.:bigsmile: The only negative is that I don't have endless money , time and space to set up every tank in my imagination.


I'm sure you'll find that is the same problem that most but not all on this forum have! =)


----------

